
How to logout from fu**ing Facebook Messenger - rakibtg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TQ5e9g4O-g
======
pmontra
I didn't find a logout button (Android) but there is a switch account menu
entry in the user profile. If you have an unused Facebook account maybe you
can switch there when you don't want to be reached. Hopefully the app won't
show you the notifications for the main account.

~~~
rakibtg
Well, i dont have multiple account

